# Are my CPU temperatures safe?



## user28 (Oct 16, 2015)

I had a two year old AMD system rig which I had assembled myself. Though there are no problems with the system, the CPU temperatures are looking a bit odd to me. My config is as follows

Processor: AMD A10-5800K
Motherboard: Asus F2A85-M
RAM: Corsair Value select 1600 MHz - 4+4 GB
Kingston 64 GB SSD as boot drive
WD 500 GB HDD

Processor is running on stock cooler
Bitfenix spectre 120 MM (1000 RPM) and Cooler master 120 MM, 90 CFM fans as side intake fans
Bitfenix spectre 120 MM (1000 RPM) as rear exhaust.
No overclocking made

HW monitor is showing CPU temparature as 36 degree celsius 
Package temperature of CPU as 57 degree celsius
Motherboard temperature as 41 degree celsius

I am guessing this package temperature touches upto 61 or 62 degree in hot summer.

So are my temperatures stable and cooler? Do I need to change any of my fan setup? If yes, please suggest a silent and efficient fans as I severely hate noisy fans and like a silent CPU rather than a jet engine besides my ears.






Thanks in advance.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2015)

Post image on imgur and post the link here.


----------



## dekaron (Oct 17, 2015)

Post temperatures on load, seems like its on idle

It is better to use multiple monitoring software to check if you are getting the right temperatures shown like HWinfo,HWmonitor Speedfan etc

A CPU cooler like Hyper 212 (type and efficiency based on budget) will drastically bring down temperatures


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2015)

use a different temperature monitoring software like others have suggested . I prefer HWinfo. Anyway,

If you are still getting the same reading I think there's something wrong with your cpu's temp monitoring sensor or the motherboard's. I guess the motherboard temp shown on HW monitor is cpu core temp and vice versa. As the cpu core temp increased very little under load [ max reading ]. But MB temp gone upto 51c or HWmonitor is not detecting correct temp at all.

Same goes with cpu package temp - if you are not getting any slowdowns or lags in games and your pc is not shutting down without any reason then it must be the HWmonitors wrong status info. at 102c cpu package temp pc will shut down top prevent damage to the cpu.

Lastly your cpu vcore is on the higher side. If possible bring it down as mush as possible without causing system instability. This works great with stock cpu coolers and is a quick remedy to bring down temp.


----------



## user28 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies.

I checked with the HWInfo and it is also reporting almost similar temperatures.
    [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
In the last two years I never faced any kind of lags, abrupt shutdowns and any kind of problem. Even sometimes I used the PC for a stretch of 8 hours continuously in normal room temperature and still it is rock stable. Of course I do not use any kind of memory intensive software or heavy games but mostly casual gaming like Empire Earth, Commandos  etc. 
I checked the settings in the BIOS, all the settings are set on Auto and default values. Only the RAM frequency is set to 1600 MHz and RAS to CAS delay set at 10 (I had set these two). Except these two values, everything is set to Auto. In the BIOS monitoring tab the CPU temp is reporting as 57 degrees. Can you guide me how to decrease the vcore value if you feel still it is necessary to decrease the value?

Only the temperatures are worrying me. Since two monitoring softwares are reporting almost similar values, can they be reporting wrongly?

Also I had a coolermaster Hyper TX3. But I am not using it since i felt it is a bit noisy than the stock cooler. Is it time to start using it?

Well in way everything seems fine as the PC is functioning normally without any problems, but again the temperatures seem odd. I am Confused what to do....


----------



## user28 (Oct 20, 2015)

Any updates?


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2015)

user28 said:


> Thank you all for your replies.
> 
> I checked with the HWInfo and it is also reporting almost similar temperatures.
> [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
> ...



Bios mostly shows cpu case [the metal heat spreader on the cpu ] ] and your's is on the much higher side. Once the cpu core temps [ temps of the silicon core under heat spreader ] reach it's limit 99-105c [ depending on the cpu ] the cpu will either slow down, reduce voltage to cool it [ you'll notice lag ] or just shut down to protect itself.

As you've not faced any abrupt shutdown or slowdown there could be another possibility cpu thermal sensor gone bad or motherboard's. Anyway, if you have the tx3 now it's a good time to test your pc with it.

Changing ram timings / speed within ram's rated specification won't cause abnormal temps. Some motherboards set cpu core temp high than what the cpu needs. You can manually bring it down to reduce temp of the cpu. Remember : Better the cooling longer the lifespan for pc components.


----------



## Faun (Oct 20, 2015)

7.5 degree is odd.


----------



## user28 (Oct 20, 2015)

topgear said:


> Bios mostly shows cpu case [the metal heat spreader on the cpu ] ] and your's is on the much higher side. Once the cpu core temps [ temps of the silicon core under heat spreader ] reach it's limit 99-105c [ depending on the cpu ] the cpu will either slow down, reduce voltage to cool it [ you'll notice lag ] or just shut down to protect itself.
> 
> As you've not faced any abrupt shutdown or slowdown there could be another possibility cpu thermal sensor gone bad or motherboard's. Anyway, if you have the tx3 now it's a good time to test your pc with it.
> 
> Changing ram timings / speed within ram's rated specification won't cause abnormal temps. Some motherboards set cpu core temp high than what the cpu needs. You can manually bring it down to reduce temp of the cpu. Remember : Better the cooling longer the lifespan for pc components.


 [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION]
I did not find anything with the name directly as vcore in the BIOS. I have done only one change that is APU multiplier to 28.0 which reduced the speed of the CPU to 2800 MHz. 
As i am a newbie to overclocking, I do not know anything about the voltages. I had attached the photos of the BIOS values. Can you tell me which values I need to reduce?

Thanks.


----------



## user28 (Oct 21, 2015)

Also can anybody suggest a good silent 92 mm fan for the coolermaster hyper TX3?
I am thinking of Deepcool UF92. 
The stock fan for the TX3 is the coolermaster Blademaster series. Adding another one will add too much of noise. So I am thinking of the Deepcool UF92. Though the CFM of the Deepcool is less, since i will add two of them to the TX3, i think my purpose will be served. 
Your valuable opinions please.


----------



## Faun (Oct 21, 2015)

Upload images on imgur.

It's not a PWM fan.


----------



## user28 (Oct 22, 2015)

Faun said:


> Upload images on imgur.
> 
> It's not a PWM fan.



I checked in the Deepcool website.....The image says as PWM control.....


----------



## Lincon_WD (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi user28,

Generally, anything above 80 is when you should be worrying as dangerous periods at this temperature can ruin the lifetime and wear down your computer components.

However, temp is almost same as prolonged periods, it can affect the hardware anytime.

To overcome the problem, you can consider getting a new liquid cooling system or take regular breaks.

Hope it helps.


----------



## alvin joe edison (Mar 31, 2016)

Go to BIOS..and in hardware option..set fan speed  to Max..or performance mode..save and exit...try if this is working...also note the changes before and after ..I mean look at fancspeed increase..look if this works


----------

